
SaaS Best Practices: Password Rules to Boost Your Signup Rates - naren87
https://www.chargebee.com/blog/password-rules-to-boost-signups-saas/
======
grhmc
Some notes:

\- Alphanumeric means letters and numbers, not at least a letter and a number.
Your password form allows "& _^%$ &_(^%$^&3a" for example. Alphanumeric would
mean it only accepted characters in abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz0123456789. \-
Why does the form restrict me to 56 characters?

